# Surf Fishing Destin Beach



## watergator (Apr 5, 2016)

headed to Destin next week with my family and I’d like to do a bit of surf fishing while we are at the beach. We stay at a friends place near one of the crossovers and last time we went I had some harassment from the cabana boys for walking and fishing “through their area”.

I know that the hotels and condos and such own parts of the beach, but it was my understanding that being below a certain area would put me on public ground.

i found this 2018 article where they discuss a “20ft rule” from the Okaloosa County Sheriff’s department but I’m not sure if that’s still in effect or if it counts fit fishing. Lines in the sand

Any tips from folks here on how to approach it or what dothe locals do about going to the beach and/or fishing when the public access spots are so narrow?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I tell anyone complaining to go F%#$ themselves. I sometimes keep a copy of this in my tackle box and hand it to them and continue on 

379.105 Harassment of hunters, trappers, or fishers.—
(1) A person may not intentionally, within or on any public lands or publicly or privately owned wildlife management and fish management areas, or in or on any public waters:
(a) Interfere with or attempt to prevent the lawful taking of fish, game, or nongame animals by another within or on such lands or areas, or in or on such waters.
(b) Attempt to disturb fish, game, or nongame animals or attempt to affect their behavior with the intent to prevent their lawful taking by another within or on such lands or areas, or in or on such waters.
(2) Any person who violates this section commits a Level Two violation under s. 379.401.

History.—s. 2, ch. 90-170; s. 27, ch. 2006-304; s. 9, ch. 2008-247; s. 1, ch. 2020-123.
Note.—Former s. 372.705.


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

If you are wanting to fish Go early at daybreak and go as far away from others as possible which will mean do not go behind a hotel. Yes the law states about harrsment but it is a battle you won't win. by 10:00 too many people will be there and you will be overwhelmed. They are there for the same reason you are and will be swimming all around. its worth if you want to drive 10 min away to a uncrowded area if you want to fish. Go to Henderson and walk away from the crowd and you can have the best of both worlds. but behind a condo just won't happen after the crowd shows up.


----------



## TBAR_94 (Aug 6, 2020)

I personally try and avoid the crowds, just because fishing in a crowd just isn't fun for me. If you hit up any of the access points on 98 on Okaloosa Island between the Destin Bridge and the Island Hotel there's generally a lot more empty beach. I have fished some of the more public spots but I generally try to get there at sunrise and be packed up by 9am.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

This is what you are looking for, it is a Wash out, where the fish are


----------



## Goat1252002 (Apr 11, 2021)

The beaches in Destin are so bad I avoid them. I fish the okaloosa island stretch. If I fish Destin I’ll go to the east jetty. there’s a stretch of empty Beach you can set rig pompano fishing without being harassed. It’s a walk though But you can pickup Spanish schooling around the pass on Gotcha or spoons this time of year


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Destin beaches are bad for fishing, too many people this time of year..most without brains


----------

